# Bike Rack Setup



## anti suv (Sep 26, 2013)

I got my bike rack setup completed. Its a custom hitch with a 1up usa bike rack. This setup works great for carrying bikes. The hitch itself doesnt seem hard to make. Basically they bolt two flat pieces of steel between the bumper and frame. Then weld a piece of box steel with a hitch reciever to it. Pretty simple really but works great.

Should be similar to this golf r:
https://youtu.be/723hKzW6w7c


----------



## All-vdub (Mar 15, 2008)

So apparently no one makes a hitch for the TT's . Would the shop that did yours make another? If so what was the price and contact info? I do have a welder and could weld one up were there drawings created or maybe even a picture taken. I used to carry my road bike in my MK1 TT but did not want to ruin the aesthetics of the TT.

-Craig


----------



## anti suv (Sep 26, 2013)

There is a tread on audiworld that has some more info:

https://www.audiworld.com/forums/tt-mk3-discussion-207/rear-mounted-bike-rack-2918816/page2/

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MKranz (May 14, 2000)

anti suv said:


> I got my bike rack setup completed. Its a custom hitch with a 1up usa bike rack. This setup works great for carrying bikes. The hitch itself doesnt seem hard to make. Basically they bolt two flat pieces of steel between the bumper and frame. Then weld a piece of box steel with a hitch reciever to it. Pretty simple really but works great.


This is awesome. Got a 19 TT RS on order, and I will be removing my Torklift hitch from my 16 Golf R when the TT arrives. Was your hitch built from scratch? Or based on a Torklift hitch?


----------



## racerxnyc (Jul 27, 2018)

I have a 2017 TT MKIII and would also be interested in the hitch info.


----------



## racerxnyc (Jul 27, 2018)

MKranz said:


> This is awesome. Got a 19 TT RS on order, and I will be removing my Torklift hitch from my 16 Golf R when the TT arrives. Was your hitch built from scratch? Or based on a Torklift hitch?


Any update on when you'll be getting the new TT and transferring the hitch?


----------



## HeyNowSkippy (Apr 16, 2019)

racerxnyc said:


> Any update on when you'll be getting the new TT and transferring the hitch?


I picked it up a couple of weeks ago, but have been traveling since then. (That's serious torture right there!) I haven't had any time to investigate, but hopefully I will next week.


----------



## racerxnyc (Jul 27, 2018)

HeyNowSkippy said:


> I picked it up a couple of weeks ago, but have been traveling since then. (That's serious torture right there!) I haven't had any time to investigate, but hopefully I will next week.


Good Luck 

If you can take some pix of the body frame when the bumper cover is off that would be helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## HeyNowSkippy (Apr 16, 2019)

racerxnyc said:


> Good Luck
> 
> If you can take some pix of the body frame when the bumper cover is off that would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks!


That is my plan. Sorry guys, real life keeps getting in the way. I’ll get to this soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## racerxnyc (Jul 27, 2018)

Any update on the installation yet?



HeyNowSkippy said:


> That is my plan. Sorry guys, real life keeps getting in the way. I’ll get to this soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## racerxnyc (Jul 27, 2018)

Any update on the installation yet?


----------



## HeyNowSkippy (Apr 16, 2019)

racerxnyc said:


> Any update on the installation yet?


After a quick eyeball, and a guesstimate of where the rack would attach to the body of the car, I believe I’ve determined that, even if the Ecohitch could bolt up, the receiver tube would exit the bumper cover right about smack dab in the middle. No way I’m cutting through the painted surface of the bumper cover.
So if anyone wants to buy my Ecohitch...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

